# unknown fish



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

ID it for me. i caught it.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

no clue


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Its a native, right?


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

yea native. i caught from some stream


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2005)

Lotsolotus Dotsai

--Dan


----------



## Turbo Ek9 (Sep 5, 2004)

got any info on it? thanks


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Lotsolotus Dotsai
> 
> --Dan
> [snapback]1076901[/snapback]​


That was a joke :laugh: , i doubt he knows anything about it, but it was good nonetheless.

It appears to be a member of the family Catostomidae, however, there are many species in the family.

I would guess Catostomus cahita or Catostomus catostomus, a location and size would be helpful.


----------



## fishguyeric (Aug 12, 2004)

Could also be Hypentelium nigricans, Catostomus leopoldi or a few others, you are going to have to distinguish it based on your location and its characteristics.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

fishguyeric said:


> Could also be Hypentelium nigricans, Catostomus leopoldi or a few others, you are going to have to distinguish it based on your location and its characteristics.
> [snapback]1077499[/snapback]​


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

I have no clue either, but it is a really cool looking fish. What have you been feeding him? Maybe you could raise him up until he gets bigger and see what he is, or is he just going to be used as a feeder?
~Taylor~


----------



## j0kergrizzly (Oct 29, 2003)

looks like a wolf fish


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2005)

fishguyeric said:


> DannyBoy17 said:
> 
> 
> > Lotsolotus Dotsai
> ...


Thank God someone got it!

--Dan


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

j0kergrizzly said:


> looks like a wolf fish
> [snapback]1081388[/snapback]​


Interesting guess...


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

lol its not a wolf fish


----------



## zrreber (Mar 8, 2005)

looks like a sucker minnow...


----------



## GreenMoray (May 15, 2005)

j0kergrizzly said:


> looks like a wolf fish
> [snapback]1081388[/snapback]​


...you're shittin me right?


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

where did you catch it? in the United States? China? My Underpants? Could be a Trouser Snake-Fish if you found it in the last one i mentioned!


----------

